# 1hr rated Fire rated partition meeting mullion of aluminum storefront



## doregan (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anybody know of a method of achieving a 1hr stud partition meeting the back side of a mullion in an aluminium storefront. This is for a fit-out - effectively splitting an existing storefront into 2 - separate tenants either side. I have seen it done - just wondering if it is anything approaching satisfying the codes out there.

Down here we are using 1999 Standard Building Code - but I am interested in knowing if it satisfies any jurisdictions requirements.


----------



## RLGA (Apr 20, 2011)

Since the storefront is not a fire-resistance-rated assembly, there is no requirement for a fire-resistant joint between the 1-hour wall and the storefront.  There are products out there made specifically for these wall-to-storefront connections.


----------



## north star (Apr 20, 2011)

*$ $ $ $*

doregan,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum! 





What are the Occupancy Groups of the tenant spaces that are

being separated?....Also, in the 1997 Standard Building Code,

see Section 704 - FIRE  RESISTANT  SEPARATIONS.



*$ $ $ $*


----------



## Examiner (Apr 20, 2011)

If the storefront is the outside wall I do not think abutting the tenant wall to the back of the storefront mullion is an issue.  The outside walls are not usually rated especially since it maybe the storefront.


----------



## MarkRandall (Apr 20, 2011)

A few years ago i butted a one hour rated wall for my stair enclosure up to the mullion on the exterior wall. Exterior had no rating.


----------



## JBI (Apr 20, 2011)

I think there may be more to worry about than the joint between the wall and the mullion.


----------



## peach (Apr 20, 2011)

There are... that's why tenant walls generally terminate at a column line.


----------



## RLGA (Apr 20, 2011)

JBI and peach:  I have no idea to what you're referring.  It is not uncommon for tenant walls to terminate at storefront mullions.


----------



## AegisFPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds similar to the perimeter joint of a floor at a curtain wall.  The joint may be able to be protected for as long as the exterior wall remains in place.  Consider an seeking an engineering judgment from a Fire Protection Engineer.


----------



## RLGA (Apr 20, 2011)

Similar but not the same.  The joints between floor systems and curtain walls are regulated by code (Section 714.4, 2009 IBC), but joints between a fire-resistance-rated wall assembly and a non-fire-resistance-rated wall is not regulated by code.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree RLGA: The store front is not regulated. If the tenant wall ends on a column the rating would need to include the column.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 21, 2011)

In the SBCCI, it requires a one-hour tenant seperation - The directions given in the SBCCI are very similar to the IBC discusion about termination of the rated assemblies. I belive it staill contains th elanguage terminate at an exterior wall or equally rated assembly.  The storefront glass is glazing in an opening and not a wall. However, most juridictions treat the termination to a storefront window as "an exterior wall".

It works OK where I am at now because of hte hurricane resistance required by the current code - It (the glazing and frames) are a stouter construction that the thin steel panels of pre-engineered metal buildings where the tenant demising walls were allowed to terminate in a past area of employment.


----------



## doregan (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks all for your input. I am separating two Business occupancies.

This will happen and most likely be approved without issue - it is a common method used - just wondered if it was covered or indeed detailed anywhere as a rated assembly. I can see why sheetrock and curtain wall manufacturers would give it a wide berth though - considering the lack of specifics.

I think Builder Bobs comment on terminating at an opening in a wall rather than a wall is why I had reservations.


----------

